# Keystone Outback furnace issues



## Kottenaygirl (Jun 5, 2017)

HELP!  I have furnace issues ...but the biggest one is I cant find the damn furnace...lol
I have a 2011 keystone outback super-lite holiday trailer. ..I think I have a propane leak at the furnace...but I can't get to it..help!!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 5, 2017)

Find the vent on outside of RV and you will find the furnace


----------



## Kottenaygirl (Jun 5, 2017)

I did find the vent but still no furnace...unless it would be behind the fuse panel?  That's the only one i didn't take apart...under the fridge is where the air ducts are but that's all...the outside opening is for the fridge...


----------



## C Nash (Jun 6, 2017)

Kottenaygirl,  The vent from the burner itself will be right at the burner combustion chamber. Most have a round vent to vent out the burned gas fumes. Why do you think you have a leak at the furnace?  You have to bare with me mind is slow to catch on to what people are asking now.  If you smell propane you need to get it to a qualified serviceman. Will the furnace light?  Are you in a campground?  If so, ask for help.  Most any camper will be glad to help.  Be careful with this and keep us posted


----------



## Kottenaygirl (Jun 6, 2017)

Thank you!  I thought something had died under my fridge ..it's a horrible smell. ..but then the furnace doesn't kick in properly ..takes about 3 trys before the burner clicks in...so I figure it must be a leak rather than a dead thing...ugh...I am working in a campground  so can't pull it out..but I do now have a propane dude coming to check it out on sat...will just have to leave it off for the time being and cross fingers.   I appreciate your answering me though!☺


----------



## Kottenaygirl (Jun 6, 2017)

It's hard to know the difference between the smell of a dead animal or the gross smelling stuff they add to the propane. ..but I do have a lot of mice and marmot around so who knows!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 6, 2017)

A sulfated battery will also give off a terrible odor


----------



## Kottenaygirl (Jun 6, 2017)

But it wouldn't just stink in one corner would it?  Totally rotten where the air ducts are under the fridge. ..would the propane leak have to be right at the furnace to smell there?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 7, 2017)

Probably not the battery as it sits on the tongue of the TT or most do.  Just guessing there is a dead varmint got in there. Good luck been there and had that.  Turn your tanks off at the tanks till you get it checked.  If it's a propane leak your detector should be going off.


----------

